# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لعبة الصراحة

## عاشقةالحرية

جايبه لكم اليوم لعبه هى منقوله لكن جميلة 
                                            ان شاء الله تعجبكم

كل واحد يسأل العضو اللي بعده أي سؤال بيخطر على بالو ويكون فى الحدود المعروفه ..........لكن بشرط يكون سؤال واحد  :SnipeR (61): 
والعضو اللي يجاوب على السؤال طبعا......بكل صراحة يسأل سؤال ثاني للعضو الاخراللي بعدو  هي اللعبه يارب تعجبكم 
سؤالي هو, ماهي المدة التي تقضيها أمام الكمبيوتر وخاصه النت؟؟وهل تعتبر هذا إدمانا؟؟؟؟؟
اتفقنا بكل صراحه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

سؤالي هو, ماهي المدة التي تقضيها أمام الكمبيوتر وخاصه النت؟؟وهل تعتبر هذا إدمانا؟؟؟؟؟
اتفقنا بكل صراحه 

المدة : 4 ساعات 
يمكن يكون عندي ادمان

----------


## بنت الشديفات

سؤالي ماذا تعني لك الحياه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الحياه بالنسبه الي اختي ايمان و بنت الشديفات

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كم مره رسبت بامتحانات الفصل الثاني؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

وانا كذلك امي وصديقة بنت الشديفات هم الحياه 
السؤال :
هل تسكت على جرحك ام تجرح من جرحك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> كم مره رسبت بامتحانات الفصل الثاني؟


مرتين لحد الان

----------


## عفراء حسن

مين بئدر يئلي كيف بغير لوني متلك الناس ما عم يغيرو لونهم؟

----------


## anoucha

ما فهت بس غيريه عادي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انوشه الله يسلمك تغيره عادي 
طيب بتعنيلك هاي الكلمة
ما بدي

----------


## anoucha

شلون؟
ما بدي حلوة كتير
شو بتعنيلك ميدنتك

----------


## تاج النساء

عادي
شو بيحكيلك قلبك؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

خليك فكرني
شو نوع موبايلك ؟

----------


## بنت بني حسن

سبايدر 
شو اكتر اشي بتحبه وبتتمناه

----------


## تاج النساء

انه نتخلص من حدا هون
شو اكتر شي زاعجك

----------


## هلا

انه بكرا الخميس
شو الكلمة اللي تحكيها عادة ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

يلا عاد
على اي جهة بتنام

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اليمين 
شو اكتر صفه تكرهها عند الاعضاء

----------


## تاج النساء

التدخل
شو اسم ابوك؟؟

----------


## anoucha

شوبدك فيه اسم ابي ماما كا بتحباسم زوجها ينزل بالنت
شو بتحب تاكل؟

----------


## تاج النساء

زنجر
شو اكتر حرف بتحبه؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

M
شو رايك بالمنتدى ؟

----------


## anoucha

كويس
اكتر شي بتكرهو بنفسك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ولا شي
شو اكتر اشي بتحبه بنفسك

----------


## anoucha

والله ما بعرف
شو نوع الافلام الي بتحبهم؟

----------


## شمعة امل

كل شي وخصوصا اللي بتخوف  :SnipeR (39): 
بتحكي الصراحه دائما ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اه بحكيها 
بتحب تكون دائماً الاول

----------


## anoucha

والله ياريت
شو اكتر اشي بتخاف منو؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

من ربي وبس
نفس السؤال

----------


## أردني محب الأنبار

من الله عزوجل

----------


## بنت الشديفات

وين السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شو نوع سيارتك المفضله

----------


## The Gentle Man

اي نوع جمس 
كله بحبه وبفضله 


شو بتحكي لما تصحى من النوم ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بحكي وين الفطور 
شو نوع خلويك ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

نوكيا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب وين السؤال ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

شو امنيتك بالحياة

----------


## totte

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  كلمة ما بدى تقصد بها ما عيزة ولكن انا اريد منك ان تكلمينى ارجوكم فل  
تقولو لها ان تكلمنى

----------


## totte

ما هو الشىء الذى تحبية يا بت الشديفات

----------


## بنت الشديفات

المنسف وبس 
ما هو هدفك بالحياه

----------


## The Gentle Man

اكون رجل اعمال واكون مع الي بحبو بأقرب وقت


شو ناوي تعمل بكرا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اطلع على جامعه اليرموك مع صاحبي 

شو رأيك فيي ؟

----------


## نغم

منيح

وانا لسا جديده وما بعرف كتير بس من سوالفك شكلك ميح كتير

شو اكتر شي بتحبو؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اغاني الرومانسيه والافلام والمضحكة 

هلا انتا برشلوني ؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

لالالالالالالالالالا
ومستحيل 


كم مرة حبيت ؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

مره 

نفس السؤال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3 مرات بس لآسف فشلت 

هلا انتا من متابعي الدوري السعودي لكرة القدم زين للمحترفين ؟

----------


## نغم

لا

انت\ي  مع ريال ولا برشلونة؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

طبعا مع فريقي المفضل هو الريال 
وبشجع الريال وما بشجع غيره 


انت طويل ولا قصير

----------


## ماجد الكويكبي

*وسط لا طويل ولا قصير


           اي لون تفضل*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الازرق او الاخضر 

هل انتا من مشجعي الفيصلي بالدوري الاردني ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

لأ طبعا
انت صريح كفاية لتقول بتكره؟؟

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

صريح جدا

----------


## totoalharbi

انت بتحب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نعم وبشدة 

هتقبل انا تكون

----------


## totoalharbi

مو فامهة
انت بتخجل من اسمك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لأ طبعاً .. أصلاً لية بدي أخجل من أسمي .

انتا مرتبط بشخص من المنتدى ..؟؟

----------


## اردنيه وافتخر

لا  .....جديده

ممم عمرك تعرضت لموقف محرج ومانسيته ابداً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اردنيه وافتخر

لا  .....جديده

ممم عمرك تعرضت لموقف محرج ومانسيته ابداً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اه عمري .. بس ما بقدر احكيه لأني موقف شخصي .

عمرك حبيت .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يس

وانت؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حبيت مرة وحده .. 
ورح جرب مرة ثانية و ثالثه لانو الحب حلو بس بدنا مين يفهمنى  ... لحد ما اروح عــ :SnipeR (33): 

عندك الجرأه ل تحكي للشخص يلي كذب عليك انت كذاب  :110104 EmM12 Prv:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وبكل انبساط بحكيها

وانت فيك توقل بحبك للي بتحبه؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بحكيله بحبك اذا حسيت انو هو كمان بحبني 

لانو لازم يكون الحب من الطرفين مو من طرف واحد .

وانت بتقدر تحكي للي بتحبه بحبك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لأ

شو مواليدك؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

30/05/1989
بس لا تحكي لحدا ..ههههه 

وانت شو مواليدك .؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

1991

شو اخر خبر سمعته منيح؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اخر خبر ... انو انا مدعوووم من الجهات المختصه .  لا تخافوو 

قريباً ان شاء الله 

انتا متى شربت شاي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما بحبه ولا بشربه

شو حلوك المفضل؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل اشي حلو انا بحبه .. يعني ما في اشي محدد 

مين مطربك المفضل ..؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسمعني حين يراقصني :upset8:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله عليكي شو مزوقه .. ماجده الرومي .

معناته انتي بتحب الاغاني الرومانسية كثير 

طيب لو خيروك ما بين حبيبك وما بين أهلك مين بتختار

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بختار اهلي وهو عارف

عندك بن ومي وسكر وبدنا قهوة كيف بتنعمل وكم معلقة؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بشرب القهوه وسط ..

فلذلك ما رح احكيلك  الطريقه .. بلاش تسرقي افكاري ... هههههههه

متى اخر مرة رحت على المستشفى .  :SnipeR (12):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قبل امبارح لسبب مخفي

وانت؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليوم .. كنت بمستشفى ايدون العسكري ... رحت جبت كرت الجيش . 

متى اخر مرة سقت السيارة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما بسوق

احكي كلمة بتعنيلك من ثلث حروف؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حلم 

مين اكثر انسان ترتاح لما تحكي معه؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا

شو اخر اخبارك العاطفية؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

امي ( والدتي العزيزة )

وانت نفس السؤال

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> انا
> 
> شو اخر اخبارك العاطفية؟؟


 
ما في امرو عاطفية عندي .. وحيد 

انت ... شو اخبار امورك العاطفية

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بنت خالتي رنوش

كلمه لما تسمعها تتمنى لو تنشق الارض وتبلعك؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كذب

شيء حدك عـ طول شو هو؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تلفوني

غنيه تذكرك بانسان غالي؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

فضل شاكر ... يومي بسنه 

وانت ...؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

روحي بلقاك

موقف تتمنى انك تنساه لكنك مش قادر؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يا ريت في خبيها - راغب علامة

بدك اياه تروح؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بدي اروح لكن مش قادر ... هههههههههه

هسا بطلع 

انتو شو رأيكم أطلع ولا لأ ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الموقف هو خيانته لو بالماضي

احساس ما بينوصف مع مين؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يا زلمه احنا قاعدين نتسلى سوا 

شو رايك اطلع انا؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لأ خليكِ ما في بنات غيرك هون وانا

حابب تتعرف عت مين؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

على شخص انا ما بعرفو ...

حابب تمشي بالشارع

----------


## totoalharbi

هلا لا 
مع كم بنت تحكي بنفس الوئت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا بنت وبحكي مع كتير

شو اسم حبيبك؟؟

----------


## جوليانا

ما في 
مين اكتر شخص ما بتحب اتشوفو ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا  :Si (22): 

وانت؟؟

----------


## قلب الأسد

*ما حدا معين 

شو رأيك بمنتديات الحصن الاردنية*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حياتي وانت؟؟

----------


## قلب الأسد

*كانت حياتي للاسف 

اخر رسالة وصلتك من مين*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

من اختي
وانت؟؟

----------


## قلب الأسد

*من صديق

اقرب عضو إلك بالمنتدى*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الوسادة

وانت؟؟

----------


## قلب الأسد

*جميع الاعضاء إلي بعرفهم مش متواجدين الان وما اتوقع انك بتعرفيهم 

شو هدفك بالحياة*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اصير ام لطفل بيحمل اسم الي بحبه
وانت؟؟

----------


## قلب الأسد

*ان اصل لنهايتها بكل خير وسلام 

مين العضو إلي غايب وفي بالك الان*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الوسادة

وانت؟؟

----------

